# Pontoon from Costco?



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone here own or have ever used the "Classic Sport" Toon over at costco? I'm looking to pick up a pontoon and its only $300 just wanted to get some feadback on it. or if someone could suggest a better one in the $300-$500 range.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive got the costco one as well as another one. I love the costco one, have not had any problems with it. Ive talked to a couple guys in the field that have them to and they seem to like it as well.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I have this toon only used it once and loved it no problems the wife got it for me for easter. Here is the post I had about this with a lot of helpful comments. Well worth its money i think.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5137


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw those too, so I was curious about those. Maybe I'll end up with one after 10 plasma donations!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's the one I've seen, I'm not a fan. The main reason is that I occasionally portage my 'toon over various distances when I can't drive right up to the water. My strong preference is for a light boat, 50 pounds or under dry weight.

The model I saw at Costco was :shock: 82 pounds empty. That's blow-a-nut heavy by the time it's loaded.

I like the Bucks Bags 8-foot boats like the Southfork, which is about 45 pounds.

If you always drive right to the water, this won't matter as much and the added weight will give you a bit more resistance to wind drift. In the event you'll be lifting, loading, or portaging the boat by yourself take a close look at the dry weight and seek out something under 50 lbs.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are interested in the Classic brand, check out the Colorado XT at Cabela's, I bought one last Friday because of the wheel mounted under the seat(use it like a wheel barrel). It is heavy but the wheel allows you to walk it down to the water, I used mine last Sunday and I love it. It was $350.00 on sale.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The one from Cabela's is almost identical to the one Grousehunter has, except its orange. It also has the wheel, but like Thresh said, it is one heavy son of a gun. Unless you've competed in the strongman competitions, there is no way you could portage it very far.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

They have a colorado XT on Costco website for 299.99. Its the older model, the only difference is it does not have that try on the left side, just more pockets..
I had a classic I bought last year and the air valve broke. Cabelas replaced the whole pontoon free. There is a four man raft at Sams club I am going to buy. It has a Motor mount up to 30 lbs of thrust and thick hard floors so you can stand up. that way i can take my kids and wife out with me on smaller lakes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the link to the Cabelas ad, page 7 has the pontoon that is on sale http://cabelasflyers.dirxion.com/7se/lehi/


----------

